# Deer spine and head?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a bunch of venison scraps and bones yesterday, including a whole ribcage still attached to the spine, and the head. Are these okay to feed? I thought I remembered reading something about spines and brains of wild game, but I don't remember specifics.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If Chronic Wasting Disease is an issue where you live you don't want to feed spine, brains, eyes and a few other organs just in case.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It depends on what you're comfortable with, like Goingpostal said CWD can affect many different species, you can look up on your states environmental sites to see if there are any risks in your area. To be completely honest though, i'll worry more when they find a case in dogs, or wolves.


> To date, there is no evidence dogs can become infected with CWD. However, it is best to avoid feeding brain and spinal cord tissues from killed game to dogs.


Disease precautions for hunters


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

"Where is CWD found? Prior to 2005, the disease had only been found in North America west of Illinois. In 2005, CWD was documented in captive and free-ranging herds in New York and in free-ranging herds in West Virginia.*Since then, it has also been*discovered in several other states.*CWD has not been found in Connecticut or New England. States and Canadian provinces where CWD has been confirmed include: Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, New Mexico, Montana, South Dakota, Kansas, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Illinois, Nebraska, Oklahoma, New York, West Virginia, Michigan, Virginia, Maryland, Missouri, North Dakota, Alberta, and Saskatchewan."

Looks like we're good to go! Thanks, guys!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I want pics of the pups nomming!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

awesome! :becky:


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I got a bunch of venison scraps and bones yesterday, including a whole ribcage still attached to the spine, and the head. Are these okay to feed? I thought I remembered reading something about spines and brains of wild game, but I don't remember specifics.


Yes...the ribs you can cut near the spine....and where they meet at the middle of the chest cavity...saw them off there. Save the Sternum...nice chunk of cartilage to grind down. I would rate the rib bones between pork ribs and beef ribs...in "grind-ability". Should be no problem if the gang your feeding is the ones in your sig. My Rottie pup, CoCo cleaned me out of all my remaining Venison scraps....and she LOVES venison. I would really make sure that CWD was not in the deer that was taken...or any of the meat that was taken...or redistributed to anyone. Bad JuJu there....and I would hate to pass it on to my dog. 
As with most "medicine"...let's be honest....were "Practicing"....this year CWD is in the spinal fluid...brains...eye's...ect. 2 years from now it's in the fikidikus sackatilus....then in 2 more years...it's the way you look at the deer.
Just know who is giving you the meat...and make it as safe as possible for your pet....and you should be fine.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I want pics of the pups nomming!!


Aw, I already broke everything down so I could fit it in bins, so pics probably won't be that cool now. The head is in one piece, but I was kinda just planning on throwing a dog out in the yard with it and calling it a day! I'm not really keen on seeing that thing eaten, haha. I'll see what I can handle.


----------

